# iPhone cannot be synced because it cannot be read or written to



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Technically this is both an iOS7 and a Mavericks issue.

_note: I've already resolved the problem, but seeing as how the Apple support forums are loaded with people who are having all kinds of issues with it, I thought I'd document it here in case anyone has yet to figure it out for their devices._

Both my iPhone 4 and my iPad mini would not sync any content when connected to iTunes on my iMac. The iMac is running 10.9, and the iDevices are all running 7.03. The error would simply tell me that the device could not be read or written to, with no other explanation. I tried resetting and restoring the devices, I tried restarting the iMac., I tried reinstalling iTunes. None solved the problem.

Tunes out the issue was not iOS, Mavericks, the devices themselves, or iTunes. The issue was iPhoto 9.5 (also a recent upgrade for Mavericks). The old photo cache was incompatible with the new iPhoto, and the sync would stall every time it got to the point where it was going to sync photos. The solution is really easy: just delete the iTunes' iPod photo cache folder (Home/Pictures/iPhoto Library/iPod Photo Cache). Next time you do a sync, it builds a new photo cache, and you're good to go.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, that's stupid. At least it was an easy (if not obvious) fix.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for including the solution to the problem. You have undoubtedly helped many others today.


----------

